

Compiling GCC 5 on OS X - AlexeyBrin
https://solarianprogrammer.com/2015/05/01/compiling-gcc-5-mac-os-x/

======
comex
Just as a PSA: GCC 5.1.0 is available in Homebrew as the gcc5 package.

~~~
cornstalks
Do you (or anyone) know why the gcc package isn't GCC 5.1 yet?I'm not sure why
Homebrew hasn't updated the gcc package itself, and instead requires you to
use the versions/gcc5 one.

~~~
D4AHNGM
Certain things are still being tested/rebuilt to work with the latest GCC.

[https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/pull/36926](https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/pull/36926)

------
hackeyed90
If you're going to put gmp etc in the same spot as gcc just let gcc download
and configure the prereqs:

    
    
        tar xf gcc...
        cd gcc...
        contrib/download_prerequisites
        ./configure ...
        make
        make install

------
jedisct1
$ brew install gcc5

Done.

------
ifdefdebug
Would have been interesting to see if it can compile itself.

~~~
stefantalpalaru
It does, during the build process. Twice.

------
stefantalpalaru
Compiling GCC 5 on Gentoo Linux:

    
    
        echo "sys-devel/gcc:5.1 **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
        emerge -n gcc:4.9
        emerge -1 gcc

------
marvel_boy
From the article: >Clang, the default compiler for OS X, supports only C, C++
and >Objective-C. If you are interested in a modern Fortran >compiler,...

    
    
      Mmm, no we are not interested

~~~
saboot
Like it or not, there still exist many important and frequently used programs
which are only written in fortran. People absolutely should be interested in
maintaining a fortran compiler.

~~~
wtallis
Yeah, there's little reason to write new code in Fortran, but there's
definitely a need for current binaries of all those existing mature and well-
designed Fortran libraries.

~~~
csl
I work with reservoir modelling, and it continues to amaze me that everyone
coming from non-CS fields seem to have programmed solely in Fortran. Besides,
I believe the Intel Fortran compiler is extremely fast. I wouldn't say there's
_no_ reason to write new programs in Fortran.

~~~
aeroevan
I find it's much easier to write code that uses multidimensional arrays in
Fortan than almost any other language.

Sure, i/o isn't as nice and don't try to do anything fancy with strings, but
for numbers it's hard to beat.

